
API anti-patterns - gregorymichael
https://techbeacon.com/8-reasons-why-your-api-adoption-so-slow
======
dozzie
Antipattern 0: hijacking a term from something popular, but only vaguely
related, redefining it as something else
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_programming_interf...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_programming_interface)).

